# Moving to Cyprus.



## beryl anne davies (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I are seriously thinking about moving to Paphos,Cyprus in the near future. We are hoping that anyone who already has made the move to advise us on the do's and don'ts to get the ball rolling.



Hope to hear from anyone soon.

Beryl and Malc Davies


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

beryl anne davies said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are seriously thinking about moving to Paphos,Cyprus in the near future. We are hoping that anyone who already has made the move to advise us on the do's and don'ts to get the ball rolling.
> 
> ...


Hi Beryl, welcome to the forum,

Any advice you might be given will depend on many factors.
Are you of pension age? Will you need to work?
Do y ou have any dependant children?

Thats just for starters.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

beryl anne davies said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are seriously thinking about moving to Paphos,Cyprus in the near future. We are hoping that anyone who already has made the move to advise us on the do's and don'ts to get the ball rolling.
> 
> ...


Hi Beryl & Malc.
Welcome to the forum. You will find lots of threads on this question, covering things such as health, where to live, working, education, moving animals, moving vehicles. Have a look through the old messages, give us an idea of your circumstances and we'll see how we can help.

BabsM


----------



## beryl anne davies (Jan 25, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Beryl, welcome to the forum,
> 
> Any advice you might be given will depend on many factors.
> Are you of pension age? Will you need to work?
> ...


Hi Veronica,

Thanks for your reply. We are not yet pensioners, and will not be bringing children. My husband will be looking to work. He is a paint technician in the motor trade, and has been told there is plenty of work in Paphos by our friends who live at Hilltop Gardens. Initially, we will be renting and need to find out how the wage structure works so we have a rough idea of running costs. 

Any other information you may think is relevent will be most welcome.

Beryl and Malc Davies


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

beryl anne davies said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. We are not yet pensioners, and will not be bringing children. My husband will be looking to work. He is a paint technician in the motor trade, and has been told there is plenty of work in Paphos by our friends who live at Hilltop Gardens. Initially, we will be renting and need to find out how the wage structure works so we have a rough idea of running costs.
> 
> ...


I think your friend has misinformed you as there is very little work of any sort in Paphos or anywhere else on the Island.
As far as paint technicians in the motor trade is concerend the cypriots are quite happy to run around with there cars full of scrapes and bumps.
Yes there are body shops but to say there is plenty of work is wrong. If your husband is going to be looking for work with a Cypriot run body shop he will struggle as its not what you know but who you know.
If employers have a friend or relative that needs a job they will always get it before a stranger, let alone a Brit or other foreigner. If he was lucky enough to get a job the wages are very poor compared to the UK while the cost of living is around the same when everything is taken into account.
To earn enough to pay a rent and have a reasonable life will be very difficult.
I would question how much your friend has your best interests at heart if they are advising you that work is plentyful here.

As Babs said, it would be a good idea for you to read as many threads on this forum regarding cost of living, jobs, health care etc. as you can.
We will be more than happy to give you any advice and answer any questions you may have but be prepared that I for one will not gloss over the difficulties that many people face when they move here. It is better to hear the truth and then make your decision armed with the FACTS. At least you will not be under misconception that life here is easy and you will be prepared for any setbacks you encounter.
The thing in your favour is that you do not have children and perhaps you could both find jobs, you will need two wages to make ends meet.

Good luck 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

hi i dont yet live in Cyprus myself so someone their is likely to be better informed than me
but i did go thru the EURES website for jobs in Cyprus and there seemed to be a load of vacancies for car paint sprayers nd bodyshop workers average wage on these was around 1700 euros per month 

would say i discussed this with a friend of in the trade and he said he knew someone that had just come back to England lasted about 3 weeks as the place he was at didnt seem to keen on doing repairs to the standards here had all equipment just didnt use it
anyway hope i have helped and good luck


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

deks36 said:


> hi i dont yet live in Cyprus myself so someone their is likely to be better informed than me
> but i did go thru the EURES website for jobs in Cyprus and there seemed to be a load of vacancies for car paint sprayers nd bodyshop workers average wage on these was around 1700 euros per month
> 
> would say i discussed this with a friend of in the trade and he said he knew someone that had just come back to England lasted about 3 weeks as the place he was at didnt seem to keen on doing repairs to the standards here had all equipment just didnt use it
> anyway hope i have helped and good luck


There is an element of culture shock when entering almost any profession here. There is a cullture of the average which many ex-pats find enfuriating at first (and perhaps like your friend, cannot deal with). There is little awareness at all of health and safety, codes of best practice etc, and any outsider who dares to comment about the average state of performance is likely to fail very quickly. I have read posts on several fora where workers from nursing to teaching have been disappointed by their experiences and often find themselves fired for wanting to bring much needed improvements to a particular field. There are exceptions of course and positive stories of employers and work colleagues who have embraced experience and learned from ex-pat employees, but they do seem to be in the minority. 

It is now a legal requirement (embraced by EU directives on mobility) that all jobs are advertised through the EURES portal, but in practice many of the posts have already been taken by the employer's/ sister's/ cousin's/neighbour's/aunt's & etc.


----------

